# First "Summer" BBQ, Pulled pork Poppers!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well the weatherman lied, again... The only profession where you can be 50% right, half the time and still get paid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















9127710366_c8ce8da71e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013






In the Pacific Northwest we don't let a little downpour stop a BBQ!!! Even with the covers up it was drippy!













9127689684_385e4dafe4_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013






Potato, Pasta, rice and bean, and fruit salads. All very good!













9125495355_5d51abc4cc_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013






The star appetizer ready for the grill. Some stuffed with pulled pork some not. Vegetarian guests 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Some Jalapenos, some sweet baby peppers. Stuffing is whipped cream cheese, queso fresco, smoked cheddar, smoked pepper jack, garden fresh chives, fresh garlic, chipotle powder, and dusted with paprika.













9127712664_a12d48306c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013


















9125486713_73b41f85a0_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013


















9125477893_6f88b1db4a_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013


















9125480879_4ef9a3f074_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yup, these look delicious!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 24, 2013)

YUM!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> YUM!  :drool:
> 
> Kat



They were gone so fast I was glad I sampled two right off the grill!


----------



## yoder ay heehoo (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow,  Those look fantastic!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 28, 2013)

looks like chow for a good sized crowd...and it all looks delish. Rain in Oregon on a bar-b-que day.....go figure


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yoder Ay HeeHoo said:


> Wow,  Those look fantastic!


Thanks! They didn't last long!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> looks like chow for a good sized crowd...and it all looks delish. Rain in Oregon on a bar-b-que day.....go figure


I know and now look, Soaring into record highs!! Saying 100+ for Monday and Tuesday. Thank goodness my office is air conditioned!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Man-O-Man. Those look great. I have to say That is the best looking stuffed peppers I have seen In a long time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Man-O-Man. Those look great. I have to say That is the best looking stuffed peppers I have seen In a long time.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David, its a good thing I sampled a couple of them when I was taking them off the BBQ. If I hadn't I wouldn't have got any of them for myself! The pulled pork stuffed Jalapenos were my favorite!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you have problems with the skins blackening? I tryed some bells with crawfish stuffing and by the time the stuffing was hot the bells were blackened. I rubed off the black and called 'em blackened stuffed peppers. LOL Was going to attempt the food challenge with 'em but wasn't a good idea

Oh and BTW those do look outstanding DS! Smoked cheese to really put it all together, nice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Do you have problems with the skins blackening? I tryed some bells with crawfish stuffing and by the time the stuffing was hot the bells were blackened. I rubed off the black and called 'em blackened stuffed peppers. LOL Was going to attempt the food challenge with 'em but wasn't a good idea
> 
> Oh and BTW those do look outstanding DS! Smoked cheese to really put it all together, nice.


Thanks Foam! On occasion I have had some char. This batch did not. A good solution is avoid charring is to wrap in bacon!!!! I did spray the rack with non-stick prior to grilling and I did an indirect grill. I only had two burners running and placed the poppers over the third one that wasn't on.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow DS how did I miss this thread ???? Those look great - good job


----------



## marshman71 (Jul 21, 2013)

:bravo:    Dooooh !   Why didn't I think of that .... yet another great use of leftover pulled pork ....    Awesome Job !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Wow DS how did I miss this thread ???? Those look great - good job



Thanks DS they are really tasty!!!



MarshMan71 said:


> :bravo:    Dooooh !   Why didn't I think of that .... yet another great use of leftover pulled pork ....    Awesome Job !



Yep we vac pac and freeze pulled pork just for this reason, we'll and topping baked potatoes. Search for my crispy skin pulled pork taters here, they are awesome!


----------

